#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  GEZOCHT: truss adapters (triangle)

## gare18

eehj iedereen.

ik ben op zoek naar een beetje goedkopen truss adapter voor windup statieven voor men struss


ik kan niet zo heel veel vinden op google weet iemand van jullie een goede site?

gr jamie

----------


## renevanh

[LEFT]Adapter - J&H licht-geluid.nl / shop
[/LEFT]

----------


## mhsounds

> voor men struss



Stress of truss?

----------


## DJordy

> ik ben op zoek naar een beetje goedkopen truss adapter voor windup statieven voor men struss



 
Ik denk truss

----------


## rinus bakker

Een triangel heeft de punt naar boven (apex up) 
dus dan heb je een vlakke onderkant.... 
De allergoedkoopste maak je nog altijd zelf 
- één stukkie van ~30a40cm kokerstaal, 
- vier stukkies plat van ca. 7cm en 
- één stukkie ronde buis = voor in (of om?) de kop van het statief.
En 
wat las- en schilderwerk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een triangel heeft de punt naar boven (apex up) 
> dus dan heb je een vlakke onderkant.... 
> De allergoedkoopste maak je nog altijd zelf 
> - één stukkie van ~30a40cm kokerstaal, 
> - vier stukkies plat van ca. 7cm en 
> - één stukkie ronde buis = voor in (of om?) de kop van het statief.
> En 
> wat las- en schilderwerk.



Iemand die niet zelf op het idee komt om het zelf te maken zou ik dus ook zeker niet op het idee gaan brengen om het zelf te maken....
Als je je daaraan waagt zijn skills op het gebied van lassen een absolute must, zeker op de verbinding tussen kokerprofiel een buis die over het statief valt komen grote krachten te staan. Ik moet er niet aan denken dat er iets afbreekt omdat het met bak en braadwerk aan elkaar gebakken is.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Iemand die niet zelf op het idee komt om het zelf te maken zou ik dus ook zeker niet op het idee gaan brengen om het zelf te maken....
> Als je je daaraan waagt zijn skills op het gebied van lassen een absolute must, zeker op de verbinding tussen kokerprofiel een buis die over het statief valt komen grote krachten te staan. Ik moet er niet aan denken dat er iets afbreekt omdat het met bak en braadwerk aan elkaar gebakken is.




Behooooorlijk mee eens! vanwaar ineens de aanmoediging tot zelfbouw Rinus?

Hij is op zoek naar adapters voor men-struss, wat is dat? S52? of toch een disco trussje? voor die eerste optie zou ik niet verder zoeken. 
Als het om een disco trussje gaat. watvoor truss is dat dan? driehoek? vierkant? ladder? en op watvoor statieven moet het?

De verkoop afdeling van de site waar je nu op zit heeft een hele mooie rigging afdeling waar vast meer in staat. Zelfbouw zou ik je ook afraden.

Groetjes!

Jacob

----------


## rinus bakker

_"... je daaraan waagt zijn skills op het gebied van lassen een absolute must..."_ 

*2 MusicXtra* en *LJ_Jacob*

Skills zijn voor ALLES toch ALTIJD een absolute must....

Of je je nou bezig houdt met hijsen, herrie, trucks rijden, lassen, geiten fokken of mieren n**ken, als je er geen kennis van hebt wordt het ellende.

En dan is de hoop op de *Survival of the Fittest*.
tenslotte zijn ALLE fabrikanten ooit begonnen met zelfbouw.
Degenen die over zijn gebleven snapten het beter dan de afvallers,
of waren zo goedkoop dat alle andere aangehaalde argumenten niet meer meetelden. 

Dus als de enige factor _beetje goedkoop_ is, 
dan zijn er dus kennelijk geen skills meer om te wegen.
En over *goed* wordt ook *niet* gepraat, ook niet over *sterkte,*
of *frequentie* of *omstandigheden* van gebruik ...enz.

Dus laat de Wetten van Darwin dan gewoon hun werk doen.

Wat is het verschil tussen - _heel_ goedkoop, - _beetje_ goedkoop en - _niet_ goedkoop?
Deze forums gaan toch in de eerste plaats over professioneel 
en juist _niet_ over goedkoop. 
Iedereen kent het gezegde daar wel over: het eindigt toch in duurkoop.

----------


## mhsounds

Niet lullig bedoeld naar de topicstarter maar ik denk niet dat hij zich veel heeft verdiept in rigging (excusses bij tegendeel)

Als hij het al goed heeft gelast, en heeft afgewerkt denk ik niet dat hij het ook even aan een goede test zal onderwerpen maar er zo mee aan de slag gaat.

----------


## gare18

nee ik zoek gewoon adapters voor  men(mijn)  struss 

tis triangle truss van highlite order nummer I Dont Know.

en zelfmaken is geen optie

ik heb op de site  gekeken die mij toe gestuurd werdt maar daar heb ik niks aan wat dat is niet op voorraad  :Wink: 

en nee ik heb me er ook niet in verdiept in truss ik zoek gewoon een paar simpele adaptors

----------


## mhsounds

Als je het besteld duurt het een paar dagen langer als waneer ze het wel op vooraad hebben, zie het probleem niet.

----------


## MusicXtra

> _"... je daaraan waagt zijn skills op het gebied van lassen een absolute must..."_ 
> 
> *2 MusicXtra* en *LJ_Jacob*
> 
> Skills zijn voor ALLES toch ALTIJD een absolute must....
> 
> Of je je nou bezig houdt met hijsen, herrie, trucks rijden, lassen, geiten fokken of mieren n**ken, als je er geen kennis van hebt wordt het ellende.



Tuurlijk, helemaal mee eens. Alleen is het wel zo dat, op het moment dat er levensgevaarlijke situaties zouden ontstaan ingrijpen noodzakelijk wordt.
Iedereen kan tegenwoordig met een paar spaarzegels bij de Gamma een MIG bak en braadmasjien kopen, lassen is daarmee kinderspel.
Een las maken die ook werkelijk krachten op kan nemen is een heel ander verhaal, daar heb je een professioneel lasapparaat en veel kennis en ervaring voor nodig. Iemand die daarover beschikt komt zelf wel op het idee om adaptors te maken en gaat daarover geen vragen stellen op een forum.

----------


## gare18

> Als je het besteld duurt het een paar dagen langer als waneer ze het wel op vooraad hebben, zie het probleem niet.



 jha toch wel als ik ze woensdag al nodig heb ben een beetje laat idd maar mijn ouwe zijn kapot.

----------


## gare18

> Tuurlijk, helemaal mee eens. Alleen is het wel zo dat, op het moment dat er levensgevaarlijke situaties zouden ontstaan ingrijpen noodzakelijk wordt.
> Iedereen kan tegenwoordig met een paar spaarzegels bij de Gamma een MIG bak en braadmasjien kopen, lassen is daarmee kinderspel.
> Een las maken die ook werkelijk krachten op kan nemen is een heel ander verhaal, daar heb je een professioneel lasapparaat en veel kennis en ervaring voor nodig. Iemand die daarover beschikt komt zelf wel op het idee om adaptors te maken en gaat daarover geen vragen stellen op een forum.



 ik heb hier een mig mag las machine staan e jha ik kan goed lassen maar voor zoiets ga ik het niet doen veelste bang dat ik een lasje verkeerd leg en alles om flikkert :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Dan zal het huren worden  :Wink:

----------


## LJ_jacob

@ Rinus (off topic)

Ik snap gewoon niet hoe het komt dat DE grote man die juist wel weet hoe het moet op rigging gebied (zo, dat is weer genoeg geslijm) dit aanmoedigt?

Mensen met "skills" die al een tijdje in dit vak zitten(no offence) kennen toch genoeg van dit wereldje om te weten waar ze een truss adapter kunnen kopen?

De "zelfbouwers" die zijn overgebleven hebben echt niet op een forum gevraagd waar ze die dingen konden kopen terwijl het om op 8973982498772 webshops verkrijgbare producten gaat...

ik zie het al weer gebeuren, binnenkort plaatst deze beste jongen een foto van z'n eventueel zelfgemaakte-omdat dat op dit forum zo aangemoedigd werd-trussadaptors en vervolgens krijgt hij, net als vele anderen, de volle laag over veiligheid. En bedankt! Ik val je niet aan Rinus, maar snap echt de gedachtegang niet.....

Goed nu weer on-topic

Neem hier even een kijkje!
Doughty: Doughty Engineering:
Zoek je favoriete adaptor uit en googlen maar! wedden dat je binnen 5 minuten een (web)shop uit de buurt hebt gevonden die ze op voorraad heeft? of miscchien wel een modelletje van een ander merk....

Succes er mee!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Naar ik aanneem heeft Rinus als goed voornemen dat ie wat meer op z'n hart en gemoedsrust gaat letten en zich minder druk gaat maken over prutsers (TS: no-offence).

Heb zelf ooit zo'n ding gelast, maar geloof mij, het is niet makkelijk om dat degelijk te doen. Daarnaast kost materiaal verzamelen, lassen en verven meer tijd dan wachten op je webshopbestelling (en qua prijs scheelt het niet veel).

Als iets niet op voorraad is, heb je het vaak toch met een week in huis.

----------


## Turboke

> Iemand die niet zelf op het idee komt om het zelf te maken zou ik dus ook zeker niet op het idee gaan brengen om het zelf te maken....
> Als je je daaraan waagt zijn skills op het gebied van lassen een absolute must, zeker op de verbinding tussen kokerprofiel een buis die over het statief valt komen grote krachten te staan. Ik moet er niet aan denken dat er iets afbreekt omdat het met bak en braadwerk aan elkaar gebakken is.



Hij kan met dit voorbeeld toch ook naar een lasser gaan en dit laten maken, het zijn niet allemaal bijdehandse mensen op deze bol hoor.

----------


## Rieske

> ik ben op zoek naar een beetje goedkopen truss adapter voor windup statieven voor men struss







> vanwaar ineens de aanmoediging tot zelfbouw Rinus?



Topicstarter vraagt om een goedkope oplossing en Rinus geeft die...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ah. 
Ik hoor nu een nieuw criterium: er is een zeker mate van *haast* bij
En een oud Kalabassiaans spreekwoord zegt: 
_Haastige spoed, is zelden goed-koop_ ....

En nog een criterium: *simpel*....

Wat dacht je ervan om gewoon Highlite zelf eens te kontakteren?
Die hebben toch de _duvel-en-z'n-ouwe-moer_, 
en staan niet in de eerste plaats bekend om hun hoge prijzen... 

Ik weet dat fabrikanten als Doughty dit soort dingen maken,
maar ja die zijn je vast te duur.

Enne .... als je nou ook nog eens even bij de fabrikant (????) 
van jou wind-ups gaat neuzen, want ook die hebben vast wel een merk of type,
dan heb je in redelijkheid toch wel alle opties gehad.
Maar het lijkt me dat je ook iets minder nonchalant 
over je truss materiaal moet gaan denken ("Order nr I don't know" - shame on you!)

Tenminste als je hier ook serieuze antwoorden wilt vinden.

----------


## gare18

ik snap je wel maar toch ga ik eht zelf niet proberen.

ik zal morgen highlite eens bellen mischien hebben die nog wat liggen.

maar over dat order nummer dat weet ik niet want ik heb deze ooit gekregen van mijn vader als cadeau.

----------


## rinus bakker

En ga je ons dan ook hier nog op de hoogte houden 
van wat het uiteindelijk geworden is?
En welke afweging (. spoed?  .. prijs?  ... sterkte?  .... merk? ..... kleur?  .......... ?) 
de doorslag heeft gegeven?

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou dat is duidelijk niet de verslaving waar dit forum over gaat ...
Mod ?

----------


## tarpan

Over welke truss gaat het nu eigenlijk?
Met afmetingen kom je al een heel eind...

----------


## rinus bakker

Verder dan dit zijn we nog niet gekomen. 
[ Citaat: ]
_"tis triangle truss van highlite order nummer I Dont Know"._
Dat is ook het mooie van een Internet-forum: 
Je _hoeft_ niet persé verder als gebleken is  
dat de vraag naar de bekende weg was. 
In dit geval was dat Highlite.

----------


## maxblaauw

Misschien niet de beste optie, ik weet niet wat je eraan hebt hangen. Maar als je bij je statieven een t-bar hebt gekregen koop je 4 couplers (2 aan elke kant) waar je de truss in doet. zo zien de meeste adapters er ook uit namelijk. Je moet wel goed op de diameter letten van de coupler en de truss buis!

----------

